# How to install .Net Framework 3.5 easily?



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,

I am on Windows 8 64 Bit and it seems that a huge amount of applications need .Net Framework 3.5 to run. 
My internet connection is really slow and most of the time non-existent, so downloading the .Net 3.5 is out of the question I tried copying from the WIndows 8 DVD, but my Optical Drive is not working for a week, so that option is not possible too.

Finally, I downloaded .Net 3.5 Redistribution from Microsoft using Orbit Downloader, and it took a week to download the near 200MB file. Now, when I click on the setup file, it says, "install .Net Framework 3.5" -_-

I have also read articles on the topic, though none of them offers an easy solution in my case-- 
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh506443.aspx

Any ideas how do I fix this issue?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm afraid it takes some downloading from within windows 8,
not the standalone download.
You need to click the desktop icon in metro,then mouse
down to the bottom right to get the settings menu.
Click control panel.
In control panel,click programs and features.
Click enable/disable windows features.
.NET 3.5 is listed there.
Select it and click ok and it will start the install and
download the needed files.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

Tried that. Doesnt work since the internet speed is slow and cuts off randomly. waited for 6 hours and then the net cut off and i had to start the download again. ultimately with 3-4 tries totalling 32 hrs i gave up.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

*Windows 8 (all editions) includes the .NET Framework 4.5 as an operating system component, and it is installed by default. 
It also includes the .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 as an operating system component that is not installed by default. 
The .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 can be added or removed via the Control Panel - Programs and Features - Turn Windows features on or off.*

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

If this is the laptop listed in your specs,
you might try to find a free hotspot like
at the library and see if you can get a
better connection or go into an internet cafe
and pay for a little online time to do it.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

leroys1000 said:


> If this is the laptop listed in your specs,
> you might try to find a free hotspot like
> at the library and see if you can get a
> better connection or go into an internet cafe
> and pay for a little online time to do it.


All the internet connections in my country are around 256KBps. Infact the highest is 512KBps at cafe's and they cut off randomly too.


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

flavallee said:


> *Windows 8 (all editions) includes the .NET Framework 4.5 as an operating system component, and it is installed by default.
> It also includes the .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 as an operating system component that is not installed by default.
> The .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 can be added or removed via the Control Panel - Programs and Features - Turn Windows features on or off.*
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------


Yes turning the feature on in control panel requires either downloading the files from the internet. There is also another option of copying the files from the CD using command prompt, but since my CD Drives not working, its not possible.

I have downloaded the .Net Framework 3.5 Redistribution. Its about 200MB in size. When I try to install it, it says, it requires .Net Framework 3.5


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The full *Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1* download is 231 MB.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SparkPlugBolt (Sep 20, 2012)

flavallee said:


> The full *Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1* download is 231 MB.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


I forgot the link where I downloaded it from. 
But searching the internet with the name of the file and its size, I found this link-- http://www.msfn.org/board/topic/108344-net-framework-35-silent-installer/

I think I downloaded it from Microsoft's site though. Anyways, the file is the same.

On double clicking it, it says, need to install .NetFramework 3.5


----------



## moiz52 (Dec 15, 2012)

The following worked out for me: Paste the code on cmd(administrator mode)
DISM /Online /Enable-Feature /FeatureName:NetFx3 /All /LimitAccess /Source:h:\sources\sxs​
Remember: h is the drive letter of DVD drive. Change it with your DVD/USB drive letter. *
*


----------

